# Welche CC-Reifen? Nobby Nic oder doch was anderes?



## Didgi (4. Dezember 2006)

Hey,

bau mir grad ein CC-Bike auf und such noch nen Satz Reifen. Der Nobby Nic wird ja überall hochgelobt.

Find ihn auch sehr interessant. Würd ihn wahrscheinlich in 2,25" nehmen. 

Was meint ihr? Soll ich den nehmen oder könnt ihr mir nen anderen gleichwertigen Reifen empfehlen? Nicht zu schmal, ich mag keine "dünnen" Reifen. Aber natürlich bin ich mir auch dessen bewußt, das man für CC keine 2,7" Schlappen aufzeiht 

Kenn mich bei CC nicht so aus, komme aus DH/FR, deswegen frag ich hier nach.

Hoffe ihr könnt mich beraten, Daniel


----------



## HB76 (4. Dezember 2006)

SuFu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (4. Dezember 2006)

Der NN ist ein guter Reifen!

Ich fahr ihn seit 400 Km und bin sehr zufrieden (Hatte davor Racing Ralph)

Angeblich hat er einen sehr hohen Verschleis wegen der weichen Gummiemischung! da ich aber kein "Hinterradblockierer" bin, ist bis jetzt (verhältnismäßig) kaum Abrieb erkennbar!   

Im Netz bekommt man den Satz für ca 50 Euro !

Gruß Jonez


----------



## Didgi (4. Dezember 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort. In welcher Größe fährst du den NN? Kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen? Also so von vorne und hinten frontal drauf? Wegen der Breite mein ich, damit ich mir mal ein Bild davon machen kann.

Wär echt nett.

Daniel


----------



## Jonez (5. Dezember 2006)

Also ich fahr ihn in 2,25"


----------



## FeierFox (5. Dezember 2006)

Racing Ralph ! V.a. bei Trockenheit erste Sahne.

Sonst gibts ja noch Michelin XCR Dry, Maxxis Larsen TT usw. Mal Sufu benützen, gibts viele Threads drüber.


----------



## mountainbike (5. Dezember 2006)

der nn ist auf alle fälle mal kein cc reifen!

ebenso kann man ihn auch nicht mit nem rr vergleichen!

der nn hat starken abrieb und das hat nichts mit "hinterradblockierer" zu tun!


----------



## Jonez (5. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt im Winter is der RR halt nicht so optimal!

Ein Kumpel fährt den momentan noch und vorallem auf Trails und steilen Anstiegen/Abfahrent rutscht/dreht der Reifen durch!

Klar hat der NN etwas mehr Rollwiederstand!

Andere Reifen bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefahrn 



mountainbike schrieb:


> der nn hat starken abrieb und das hat nichts mit "hinterradblockierer" zu tun!




Ach nein? also hällt des Profil länger wenn ich blockiert runterrutsche??? 
deshalb hab ich ja "Verhältnismäßig" geschrieben und dass er eine weiche Mischung hat! 

@mountainbike:
was bedeutet bei dir "Starker Abrieb" ? ist der Reifen nach 500,800,1000,1200,1400 Km runter?
Also ich fahr ihn wie gesagt seit 400 km und es ist kaum Abrieb feststellbar (auch nicht am Hinterreifen!)

Den RR hatte ich nach gut 1000 Km runter!


----------



## supasini (5. Dezember 2006)

wenn du noch big jims light 2,25" bekommen kannst... halten sehr lange und haben supertraktion bei akzeptablem leichtlauf.
ansonsten wenn du ernsthaft in richtung racing gehen willst:
schwalbe: vorne nn, hinten rr (der rr schmiert vorne sobald es minimal feucht ist absolut weg, hinten reicht die traktion aber meist, ist aber ganz und gar kein winter- und matsch-reifen!
michelin: xcr dry und mud für trocken und nass
maxxis: gibt's auch einige, bin ich noch nicht gefahren, larssen tt soll sehr gut sein
conti: hat auch gute und schnelle reifen, sehr leicht: explorer supersonic 1,95"

du musst etwas genauer sagen, was du wirklich suchst, wie schwer du bist,...


----------



## sansibar (5. Dezember 2006)

Maxxis Highroller 2.1 vorne und 1.9 hinten , bauen relativ breit, bei Schmuddelwetter super Grip, setzt sehr spät zu, Traktion in Schlamm ist in Ordnung. Und optimaler Seitennhalt durch grosse Noppen . Für die trockene Saison fahre ich NN 2.1 vorn und 1.8 hinten = saugeil. Fahre bei Kombis mit 2.0 bar hinten wie vorn und UST.

Der Michelin XCR MUD ist auch trtocken wie nass seht zu empfehlen.

Wie gesagt das ist mein subjektiver Eindruck


----------



## Wast (5. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

also Reifen mit denen ich sehr gut zurecht kam sind Michelin XCR Mud (super Allrounder!!!), Maxxis LarssenTT, Schwalbe NN und Geax Barro Marathon. 
Viele kennen Geax nicht, aber der hat mich schon beeindruckt. Rollt super leicht ab, hat eine gute Selbstreinigung und den fährt nicht jeder 


MFG

Wast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (5. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> der nn ist auf alle fälle mal kein cc reifen!



wieso ist er kein cc reifen?
ich hab letzte saison den rr in 2,25 gefahrn und war ncith zufrieden mit ihm, diese saison war ich nn und der geht richtig ab. kein hoher rollwiederstand und genialer grip.


----------



## Didgi (5. Dezember 2006)

Also ich will jetzt kein CC-Racing anfangen. Bau mir das Hardtail für den Winter und für Touren auf. Mir kommts jetzt auch net auf 100g am, oder ob der Reifen nach 400 oder 100km runter ist. Er soll einfach guten Grip haben, verhältnismäßig gut rollen, nicht zu schwer sein, und vor allem jetzt für die Jahreszeit passen (nass, feucht, bissel matsch etc.)

Daniel


----------



## jones (5. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> der nn ist auf alle fälle mal kein cc reifen!



was ist es denn dann??? 

jetzt sag ja nicht tourenreifen


----------



## zwärg (5. Dezember 2006)

noby nic ist der beste reifen der welt für mich.
fuhr ihn die ganze saison auf meinem cc bike und bin voll und ganz zu fieden


----------



## Didgi (5. Dezember 2006)

zwärg schrieb:


> noby nic ist der beste reifen der welt für mich.
> fuhr ihn die ganze saison auf meinem cc bike und bin voll und ganz zu fieden



Hmm, ich denk dann wirds der Nobby Nic in 2,25".

Danke an Jonez für das Foto, sieht echt gut aus, nicht zu schmal und nicht zu breit.

Danke an alle anderen die geholfen haben.

Kann ja mal ein Bild reinsetzen wenns bike fertig ist.

Daniel


----------



## roadrunner_gs (5. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> der nn ist auf alle fälle mal kein cc reifen!
> 
> ebenso kann man ihn auch nicht mit nem rr vergleichen!
> 
> der nn hat starken abrieb und das hat nichts mit "hinterradblockierer" zu tun!



Ich fahre den in 1.8 auf der Straße und da hat der definitiv kaum Abrieb.
Auf jeden Fall weniger als der Fast Fred oder Racing Ralph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (5. Dezember 2006)

ich bin für albert oder fat albert(leute erschalgt mich wegen der antwort bidde nicht) hatte ihn sleber lange im mom fehlt aber das budget für nen neuen satz...


----------



## race-jo (5. Dezember 2006)

für den winter würd ich den albert auch empfehlen

noch besserer grip als der nn
günstiger
höherer pannenschutz

fürn winter 1a fürs rennen is der albert haber ncith zu empfehlen


----------



## daniel77 (6. Dezember 2006)

sansibar schrieb:


> Der Michelin XCR MUD ist auch trtocken wie nass seht zu empfehlen.



Gute Wahl für Herbst und Frühjahr  , gibt`s auch noch als Michelin XLS mit dem gleichem Profil/Gewicht aber ohne DualCompound Aufbau und damit ohne horrenden Verschleiß.


----------



## race-jo (6. Dezember 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl für Herbst und Frühjahr  , gibt`s auch noch als Michelin XLS mit dem gleichem Profil/Gewicht aber ohne DualCompound Aufbau und damit ohne horrenden Verschleiß.



auch gleichem grip?

preis?

wo?


----------



## mountainbike (6. Dezember 2006)

@ diggi

dann solltest du dir vorher im klaren sein, wie du dein thema nennst! ok? erst schreibst du möchtest nen cc-reifen, bist dir aber bewusst das man bei cc keine 2,7er schlappen fährt? 
also ich bin schon cc-rennen mit fastfrede 2.35 gefahren!!!


@jonez

welcher reifen ist wohl für was gedacht? ich bin auch schon mit rr schon nen alpencross gefahren. ohne panne!   (sein nachteil, er schiebt aus schotter gern übers vorderrad)

fakt ist, das der nn kein cc reifen ist. cc reifen sind larsen tt, rr, ff, kcr dry usw. 

zu abrieb: kommt auch auf das gewicht des fahrers und des untergrundes an. fahre ich nn 400 km über wiese sieht er klar aus wie neu! bei uns in der truppe fährt den nn keiner beim cc. und alle über 85kg fahren den überhaupt nicht mehr!

(ich bin kein freund vom rr. nur hab ich einen satz die ganze saison gefahren. dabei war ne transalp, 6 mtb-marathons, eine woche gardasee und das 24std. rennen in münchen - das zum thema nach 1000km ist er runter! )

übrigens jonez: das heiss nicht mtb-rutschen sondern mtb-fahren 

grüsse aus franken


----------



## race-jo (6. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> welcher reifen ist wohl für was gedacht? ich bin auch schon mit rr schon nen alpencross gefahren. ohne panne!   (sein nachteil, er schiebt aus schotter gern übers vorderrad)
> 
> fakt ist, das der nn kein cc reifen ist. cc reifen sind larsen tt, rr, ff, kcr dry usw.





jemals schon mal ein cc rennen bzw. marathon im feuchten gefahren?
wenn du das mit dem rr machst dann viel spaß

der nn rollt leicht, hat ein relativ geringes gewicht und hat sau guetn grip

alles dinge die einen guten cc reifen ausmachen.
der nn ist meiner meinung nach der BESTE cc reifen, ich bin ncoh nie einen besseren gefahren.

so und jetzt sag mal wieso der nobby nic kein cc reifen ist, weil er grip aufbaut? 

naja aber du fährst ja auch den fast fred im cc


----------



## Molly (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe schon zu viele Nobby Nicks platzen sehen.  Albert hält länger. 
Aber fahrt ruhig NN, dann werde ich nicht letzte.


----------



## mountainbike (6. Dezember 2006)

Molly schrieb:


> Ich habe schon zu viele Nobby Nicks platzen sehen.  Albert hält länger.
> Aber fahrt ruhig NN, dann werde ich nicht letzte.



hihi molly - der war gut!!!


----------



## jones (6. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @jonez



mann ist das doof, wenn es leute hier gibt, die sich fast den gleichen namen geben wie andere - da muss man immer drei mal hingucken, ob man selbst oder der andere angesprochen ist


----------



## mountainbike (6. Dezember 2006)

jones schrieb:


> mann ist das doof, wenn es leute hier gibt, die sich fast den gleichen namen geben wie andere - da muss man immer drei mal hingucken, ob man selbst oder der andere angesprochen ist



stimmt!

aber in diesem falle hätte auch @jones und jonez gepasst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (6. Dezember 2006)

Er wollte doch einen Reifen für den Winter?!

Wer da mit nem rr rumrutschen will ist selberschuld!

Der nn ist da um Längen besser!

Im Sommer kann man,wenn man will, ja wieder nen rr draufziehen!

Wenn man nicht wie mountainbike "rennorientiert" ist brauch man auch nicht die leichtesten Reifen!

Also NN oder andere Reifen mit bischen mehr Profil sind mindestens im Winter sehr angebracht! 



mountainbike schrieb:


> welcher reifen ist wohl für was gedacht?



Dann klär uns doch endlich auf für was der nn gedacht ist!


----------



## Didgi (6. Dezember 2006)

Jonez schrieb:


> Er wollte doch einen Reifen für den Winter?!
> 
> Wer da mit nem rr rumrutschen will ist selberschuld!
> 
> ...



Hey,

also ich muss sagen, die einzigen sinvollen und brauchbaren Antworten kommen hier von Jonez! Vielen Dank nochmal an ihn. 

Bevor ihr irgendwelche klug*******rischen und überflüssige Kommentare äußert, lasst es doch einfach ok? Das ist sowas von schwachsinnig.

Hmm, naja vielleicht ist das ja unter den "CC-Racern" ja so üblich. Da bleib ich lieber unter den DH´lern. Da hilft man sich wenigstens untereinander. Schade eigentlich, CC könnte so schön sein. Wenn nur nicht immer dieses: Ey mein bike ist leichter! Ha, ich bin schon viel mehr KM diese Saison gefahren! .............. wäre.

Daniel


----------



## Jonez (6. Dezember 2006)

@ Didi

erstmal danke für die Blumen!  

Aber jeder hat eben seine eigene Meinung,ist ja auch gut so!  

Edit: ausserdem ist das halt der Teil CC-Racer im Forum! aus dem Grund kommen eben viele Erfahrungen aus dem Race-Bereich   


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Didgi (6. Dezember 2006)

Jonez schrieb:


> @ Didi
> 
> erstmal danke für die Blumen!
> 
> ...



Gegen eine eigene Meinung hab ich ja überhaupt nix, das ist sogar gut so, das die jeder hat.

Ich denk halt, wenn man helfen will dann hilft man, und wenn nicht dann lässt man es einfach und unterlässt belehrende Kommentare oder dergleichen.

Daniel


----------



## mountainbike (6. Dezember 2006)

@ jonez  -  stimmt, da hast du recht, der rr ist wirklich nichts im winter, da fahre ich zur zeit den little albert. aber winter ist ja auch keine cc-racing zeit!

@ digi - wenn dir gewisse kommentare nicht passen, dann solltest du das nächste mal darauf achten, in welche rubrik du deinen beitrag setzt! wer "cross-country racing" wählt - muss damit rechnen das auch antworten aus dem racing-bereich kommen!


----------



## race-jo (6. Dezember 2006)

@mountainbike

mach mal nen ruhigen und stänker nicht als rum


----------



## Plums (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich will mir wahrscheinlich auch die NNs holen. Vor nem halben Jahr war ich bei irgendeinem Internetshop, wo man seine Reifen vorher wiegen lassen kann und danach bestellen kann. Hab aber vergessen wie die Seite heisst. Kennt jemand so einen onlineshop?


----------



## Frank Grimes (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Ok ist, wenn ich mich mit meiner Frage gleich hinten dran hänge, aber ich würde gerne wissen, welchen Reifen die Reifenexperten mir (105KG) auf meinem Red Bull NPL für den Winter empfehlen würden. 

Habe zur Zeit einen abgrundtief schlechten Hutchinson Scorpion in 2,00 drauf, welcher ohne Ende plättet und Durchschläge produziert wenn ich ihn nicht mit 4 Bar fahre. Dann hat er aber keinen Grip ;-((

Wie finde ich raus welche Reifenbreite in meinen Hinterbau passt.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Wave (6. Dezember 2006)

Leute...CC Reifen war das Thema, nicht Tourenwalzen!

Vergiss Reifen wie Big Jim, Fat Albert oder gar High Roller! Wenn du mehr runter als rauf fährst sind solche Typen sicher klasse aber für CC schlicht ungeeignet.

Nobby Nic ist ein klasse Reifen und in 2.25 auch für härtere Bedingungen geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Dezember 2006)

Plums schrieb:


> Ich will mir wahrscheinlich auch die NNs holen. Vor nem halben Jahr war ich bei irgendeinem Internetshop, wo man seine Reifen vorher wiegen lassen kann und danach bestellen kann. Hab aber vergessen wie die Seite heisst. Kennt jemand so einen onlineshop?



würde mich auch interessieren!

zum thema nn: fahre ihn in 2,25 und 2,1, teilweise auch in kombi mit rr 2,25. der nn 2,25 ist für vorne schon eine bank, aber auch schwer (ca. 570 gr.). 

ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, was für anforderungen an reifen gestellt werden: leicht, niedriger rollwiderstand, pannensicher, grip (auch bei nässe...). wenn es DEN reifen geben würde, wären alle anderen hersteller ziemlich schnell pleite. 

ich persönlich finde den nn einen sehr guten kompromiss aus allem, spezialisten können es in allen bereich immer besser. dennoch fahre ich derzeit wieder michelin xcr dry, weil ich dort fast 100 gr. spare, keinen gripp vermisse und er besser rollt.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. Dezember 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> (...)
> niedriger rollwiderstand, (...) grip
> (...)



Wobei ja eben der Grip genau gegen den Rollwiderstand arbeitet.


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2006)

Also ich bin mit der Kombi NN und RR in 20 Rennen immer gut ins Ziel gekommen ,beide in 2,1


----------



## race-jo (7. Dezember 2006)

ich hatte mit dem nn ab und zu mal nen durchschalg.
wieg 60 kg und bin ihn mit 2,2 bar gefahren, das ist wohl etwas zu wenig, aber ich liebe grip


----------



## xcbiker88 (8. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit der Kombi NN und RR in 20 Rennen immer gut ins Ziel gekommen ,beide in 2,1



Mehr gut (patziert => oder gar gewonnen) oder nur (heil) ins gekommen ??? Für Rennen ist diese kombi sowiso ihmo nicht immer optimal aber ich bin (aus erfahrung) bekennender schwalbehasser daher ...
Wenn man alle rennen mit den selben reifen fährt und sich nicht den streckenbegebenheiten anpasst dann ist man nie optimal unterwegs  und schenkt nur positionen her !

... Es sei denn du bist so viel stärker als alle anderen dass das nichts ausmacht


----------



## Lexa (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo NN Fan-Anwärter !
Fahre den Nobby Nic seit gut 3000 KM---> meine Empfehlung -> es gibt momentan keinen besseren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2006)

Frank Grimes schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Ok ist, wenn ich mich mit meiner Frage gleich hinten dran hänge, aber ich würde gerne wissen, welchen Reifen die Reifenexperten mir (105KG) auf meinem Red Bull NPL für den Winter empfehlen würden.
> 
> Habe zur Zeit einen abgrundtief schlechten Hutchinson Scorpion in 2,00 drauf, welcher ohne Ende plättet und Durchschläge produziert wenn ich ihn nicht mit 4 Bar fahre. Dann hat er aber keinen Grip ;-((
> 
> ...



An deiner Stelle würd ich auch nen Nobby Nic nehmen. Am besten in 2.25 müsste eigentlich ebi jedem Bike passen. Fahr ich auch und das mit 2.1 bar in der Ü90 Klasse ! Ansonsten könnt ich für den Winter nur den Michelin XCr Mud empfehlen, hat auch bei Matsch und nassem Laub guten Grip


----------



## toschi (8. Dezember 2006)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> ...Wenn man alle rennen mit den selben reifen fährt und sich nicht den streckenbegebenheiten anpasst dann ist man nie optimal unterwegs  und schenkt nur positionen her !...


Ich denke mal Du meinst Witterungsverhältnisse, auf MTB (CC-Marathon) wechselt doch der Untergrund im Rennen sehr stark zwischen Teer bis Matsch, das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

Ich bin allerdings auch immer am Wechseln je nach Einsatzgebiet, im Moment fahre ich NN in 2.1, oder NN in 2,4, oder Michelin Hot S in 2.25, oder Ritchey Zmax in 2.3, oder Michelin Wildgripper light xls, oder Wildgripper Sprint, oder Schwalbe Ice Spiker 2.1, oder RR in 2.25, oder Super Moto in 2.35, alle mit Schlauch.
Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen muss ich sagen das ich mit dem NN in 2.1 für CC sehr zufrieden bin, mit seinen knapp 500gramm beschleunigt er sehr gut und hat geringen Rollwiederstand und genügend Gripp, alle Reifen fahre ich mit den XXL Schläuchen von Schwalbe.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> fakt ist, das der nn kein cc reifen ist. cc reifen sind larsen tt, rr, ff, kcr dry usw.



*aufreg*! fakt ist dass die von dir genannten reifen für cc im sinne von "cross country racing" völlig ungeeignet sind.
nn ist DER cc reifen. am vorderrad pflicht.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. Dezember 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> *(...)
> nn ist DER cc reifen. am vorderrad pflicht.



Hört hört, die letzte Instanz hat geredet.


----------



## murd0c (9. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt muss ich mal fragen:

Warum sind xcr dry und Larsen tt keine CC-Racing reifen ?


sind nicht die Fumic-Brothers und Gunn-rita Dahle auf denen gefahren ?
und letztere recht erfolgreich gewesen..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2006)

fahre auch NN in 2.25, kan bisher nur positives berichten ! abrieb ist ok find ich, der letzte hat ca.1000km gehalten in 2.1. NN hat halt auf Waldwegen und geschotterten Pisten mega Grip und was bringen einem 200 Gr. am Satz Reifen weniger wenn man nur am wegschmieren oder durchrutschen ist ?


----------



## toschi (9. Dezember 2006)

Eine Frage tausend verschiedene Antworten, so ist das halt hier, ich bin zufrieden...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Dezember 2006)

murd0c schrieb:


> Warum sind xcr dry und Larsen tt keine CC-Racing reifen ?



weil die performance kacke ist!  

profis sind wegen den 'beinen' schnell nicht wegen den reifen...die dahle würde sie auch mit nem ritchey z-max draht von 1996 alle platt machen.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hey,

bin jetzt den NN( 2,25) die ganze Saison gefahren.-->Resultat: Bin absolut begeistert.Bester Grip und  geringer Rollwiderstand...Zum Verschleiß kann ich folgendes sagen:hatte ihn 2800km drauf und dann war es aber höhste Zeit für nen neuen...Nach ca 1500km waren ihm erste Verschleißerscheihnungen anzusehen!
Ich kann den NN nur empfehlen und in der Haupsaison vorne NN(2,25) und hinten RR(2,1), die absolute Traummischung...


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Dezember 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Wobei ja eben der Grip genau gegen den Rollwiderstand arbeitet.



eben, darum schrieb ich es ja  

allerdings ist mir auch eine ausnahme eingefallen: michelin xcr mud (bzw. der alte xls): besserer rollwiderstand als der dry und mit richtig profil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (11. Dezember 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> weil die performance kacke ist!
> 
> profis sind wegen den 'beinen' schnell nicht wegen den reifen...die dahle würde sie auch mit nem ritchey z-max draht von 1996 alle platt machen.




ist schon ok! den profis wird aber nicht der schlechteste reifen für die jeweilige strecke ausgesucht. so ein käse!!! 

hannes genze ist in oberammergau auch larsen tt deutscher meister geworden - hm, aber das ist doch eher ein cc reifen als ein marathonreifen, oder


----------



## race-jo (11. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hannes genze ist in oberammergau auch larsen tt deutscher meister geworden - hm, aber das ist doch eher ein cc reifen als ein marathonreifen, oder



wo liegt der unterschied zwischen marathon und cc reifen?




richtig es gibt keinen


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Dezember 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> weil die performance kacke ist!
> 
> profis sind wegen den 'beinen' schnell nicht wegen den reifen...die dahle würde sie auch mit nem ritchey z-max draht von 1996 alle platt machen.



ambitionierte aussage!


----------



## Beach90 (11. Dezember 2006)

Aber Gunn Rita ist auch mit nem Nobby Nic schnell


----------



## Haunert (11. Dezember 2006)

Mythos XC II - da stimmt wenigstens das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis !


----------



## Bechy (11. Dezember 2006)

Halllo,

ich dachte so, dass ich mich einfach mal mit hier rein hänge 

Also, ich bräuchte einen Reifen für den Winter. Ich fahre am 31.12.  ein Rennen und brauche dafür noch einen Reifen.
Für Schnee ist doch ein relativ dünner Reifen recht gut?
Auf jeden Fall brauche ich halt Grip und er sollte nicht so schwer sein .
(Er sollte ebenfalls erschwinglich sein  )
Ich dachte an den RacingRalph
MfG,
Bechy


----------



## HB76 (11. Dezember 2006)

zur diskussion profis sind mit allen reifen schnell kann ich nur sagen, habe dieses jahr bei nem marathon einen fahren sehen(namen nenne ich jetzt nich) ich kenn ihn aber und zwar damit http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrrad/o...ch=2&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=On+Tour

ach und er hat gewonnen.

würde jemand freiwillig von euch streihähnen freiwillig so einen reifen beim wettkampf fahren? gewicht mal gesehen? geht trainieren und hört auf euch den kopf heißzureden. in der zeit könnt ihr was für eure kondition machen, das bringt mehr


----------



## Peter88 (12. Dezember 2006)

@ Bechy
Ne, so wird das nix.

Du brauchst bei Schnee einen möglichst breiten Reifen.
Mit einen breiten Reifen sinkst du nicht so tief im Schnee ein. Wenn unterm Schnee ein Ast oder so liegt und du fährst schräg drüber, reißt es dir plötzlich das Vorderrad weg. Ein breiter Reifen mit geringern Luft druck  läst sich dar schon eher beherrschen.

Der Racing Ralf hat ja mal gar kein profil. Bei Trockenheit ein super Reifen aber dem Winter würde ich dir spontan den Albert ( haltbarer bezahlbarer Reifen ) oder den Nobby Nic empfehlen.

Bei der breite würde ich zu +- 2.3  tendieren.
Ach, Luftdruck anpassen ist sehr wichtig!! Ich fahre mit 76kg unter 2 bar bei 2.3 Reifen ( hängt natürlich vom fahrstill und so ab, nur als faust wert (faust wert sagt man das so     ) )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab auch den NN in bin sehr zufrieden. sehr guter gripp im wald. guter gripp auf der straße. Rollwiderstand ist auch Okay.

Im winter würde ich einfach luftablassen. Das sorgt nicht nur dafür, dass man nicht einsingt, sondern, dass der reifen bei Eis oder festem Schnell mehr bodenkontakt. So mit auch höheren grip. Meide das Inkurvenlegen bei glatter fahrbahn. Vor dem renne teste am besten mal wie die bodenbeschaffung an dem tag ist und mach ein paar brems-kurven- Tests.

b2t:
Hab den NN noch nicht so lange(2 monate oder so), daher weiß ich noch nicht genau wie er sich auf schnell verhält. Denk aber mal nicht schlechter als mein alter reifen, der hatte nämlich in der mitte ein Profil und ist somit schnell am rutschen gewesen(auch bei geschlossener schneedecke).

Vllt hasste auch glück und es liegt kein schnee^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (13. Dezember 2006)

@ bechy - also das mit den racing ralph bei schnee lass mal lieber, der schmiert dir ab ohne ende! die idee mit dem albert ist nicht schlecht und luft raus. ich fahre den little-albert im winter (nehm halt die kleine version, aber ich wiege auch nur 58kg)

@ hb76 - du hast recht. wir sollten lieber trainieren!!! 

(wobei ich in einem cross-country-racing-thema nur meine erfahrung aufzeigen wollte)  (sollen die doch fahren was sie wollen )

grüsse aus franken


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (13. Dezember 2006)

wiege auch nur recht wenig 62kg. Kann sein, dass sich der reifen bei mehr gewicht anders verhält.

mein übigens:
"...daher weiß ich noch nicht genau wie er sich auf schnee verhält. Denk aber mal nicht schlechter als mein alter reifen, der hatte nämlich in der mitte kein Profil und...."


----------



## mo25 (13. Dezember 2006)

ach geiles Thema, selten so gelacht... 
wer CC fahren will und sich überlegt nen NN in 2,25 draufzumachen, der hat schonma überhaupt keinen Plan von der Materie!
Beim CC gehts um ein möglichst geringes Gewicht und da is doch ne Reifenbreite von 1,7 bis 2,10 normal.
Würde Maxxis oder Michelin empfehlen, wenn unbedingt Schwalbe dann nen RR in 2,1 und den NN nur im äußersten Notfall als Schlammreifen in 2,1!

Alle Leute die ich mit NN in 2,25 bis sonstewiebreit gesehen hab sind gaaaaanz weit hinten gelandet....


----------



## Jonez (13. Dezember 2006)

mo25 schrieb:


> ach geiles Thema, selten so gelacht...
> wer CC fahren will und sich überlegt nen NN in 2,25 draufzumachen, der hat schonma überhaupt keinen Plan von der Materie!
> Beim CC gehts um ein möglichst geringes Gewicht und da is doch ne Reifenbreite von 1,7 bis 2,10 normal.
> Würde Maxxis oder Michelin empfehlen, wenn unbedingt Schwalbe dann nen RR in 2,1 und den NN nur im äußersten Notfall als Schlammreifen in 2,1!
> ...



Ursprünglich handelte die Frage nicht vom Einsatz bei CC-Rennen sondern beim "normalen" CC!

Und da ist der NN in 2,25 noch völlig in Ordnung! 

Edit: oder willst du behaupten,jedes Bike über 11,0 Kg und Reifen mit 2,25" sei nicht CC tauglich?


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @ jonez  -  stimmt, da hast du recht, der rr ist wirklich nichts im winter, da fahre ich zur zeit den little albert. aber winter ist ja auch keine cc-racing zeit!
> 
> @ digi - wenn dir gewisse kommentare nicht passen, dann solltest du das nächste mal darauf achten, in welche rubrik du deinen beitrag setzt! wer "cross-country racing" wählt - muss damit rechnen das auch antworten aus dem racing-bereich kommen!



Mein Gott sind manche Leute hier im forum lächerlich
Ich fasse mal zusammen:
1. Der nn ist kein cc-Reifen
2. Winter ist keine cc-Zeit
3. Der nn hat sehr starken abrieb
Deine Beiträge zeigen wie inkompetent du bist!!! Also, dass der nn kein cc-eifen ist zeigt jawohl dass der im wc gefahren wird und bei vielen cc-Bikes aufgespannt ist, da leuchtet es natürlich ein auf ein cc-bike keine cc-reifen drauf zu spannen
Zu der Bemerkung dass winter keine cc zeit ist kann ich nur sagen: lächerlcih, denn nichts macht mehr spaß als im winter mit dem mountainbike durch die gepowderten wälder zu biken und den glanz der natur zu betrachten, wer das net versteht muss es mal machen^^
Außerdem siht man gerade im winter zumindestens bei mir sehr viele biker, die meine ansicht teilen und sich von der natur verzaubern lassen... also deine meinung in allen ehren...
Und dass der nn mehr abrieb oder starken abrieb hat kann schon mal überhaupt net sein denn der wird bei kollegen von mir schon seit über 3000 km gefahren, weil die im cc-klub jedes we ne tour von unterschiedl. distanzen machen, übrigends auch im winter
und als schlusswort wäre noch zu erwähnen dass ich auch nn iebhaber geworden bin der mcih jetzt auch schon 1 1/2 jahre mit nur einer panne begleitet hat und der eine exzellente traktion auf fast allen böden vorweißt wobei sich das profil selbst reinigt und sich der rollwiderstand auf sehr geringem niveau hällt
hoffe konnte helfen 
ciao euer alex


----------



## Stiffler2409 (13. Dezember 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Meine NN waren nach 3000km so gut wie abgefahren, ich würde gern jemand sehen der mit so nem Reifen durch den Schnee fährt bzw noch Traktion hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. Dezember 2006)

> ach geiles Thema, selten so gelacht...
> wer CC fahren will und sich überlegt nen NN in 2,25 draufzumachen, der hat schonma überhaupt keinen Plan von der Materie!




CC Rennen im Schnee mit 2.0 Reifen.
Da hat ja jemand überhaupt keinen Plan von der Materie!


----------



## mo25 (13. Dezember 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:


> CC Rennen im Schnee mit 2.0 Reifen.
> Da hat ja jemand überhaupt keinen Plan von der Materie!



hab ich was von winter geschrieben??
da kommt natürlich was mit ordentlich grip drauf, aber kein NN!


----------



## race-jo (13. Dezember 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:


> Meine NN waren nach 3000km so gut wie abgefahren, ich würde gern jemand sehen der mit so nem Reifen durch den Schnee fährt bzw noch Traktion hat!




bei mir is er auch nach 3000 runter, finde das aber ganz normal, länger als eine saison muss ein reifen nciht halten


ps : am wenigsten ahnung hier hat wohl mountainbiker


----------



## mountainbike (14. Dezember 2006)

also nochmal und damit meine ich auch den "super-gescheiten" yeti:

dieses thema wurde in einem cross-country-racing bereich eingestellt!!!

ist das endlich mal klar? und cross-country-racing findet im winter kaum statt! zudem werden corss-country-rennen auch meist auf rundkursen gefahren. und wer dort mal mitfährt, sieht was da für reifen gefahren werden!!!

wenn ihr in den herbst-und wintermonaten (so wie alle anderen wohl auch) durch den wald fahren, hat das ncihts in einem cc-racing bereich zu tun!

wann wird das hier kapiert!!!

@ mo25, peter88, stiffler 2409 - ihr habt es wenigstens begriffen!!!!


----------



## Didgi (14. Dezember 2006)

Wo hätt ich Thema denn reinstellen sollen wenn nicht bei CC-Racing? Ihr seid vielleicht alles Klug*******r! Hauptsache mal nen belehrenden Kommentar abgeben, gell mo25!

@ Jonez

Siehste, genau das hab ich gemeint. Lies dir mal ein paar der letzten Kommentare durch und du weißt was ich mein.

Echt zum :kotz: 

Normalerweise hilft man sich untereinander, und stellt sich nicht in den Vordergrund indem man andre belehrt oder dumm anmacht (nur weil man denkt man "hat nen Plan von der Materie"......................)

Denkt mal drüber nach!

Daniel


----------



## mountainbike (14. Dezember 2006)

ich bin hier zwar nicht dafür verantwortlich dir das forum hier zu erklären, denn dafür bist du lang genug hier dabei, tu es aber trotzdem um hier mal die härte raus zunehmen. 

was ich im übrigen hier schon mal versucht hatte!!! 

unter "bike board"  gibts hier wesentlich passendere bereiche: 

* sonstige bike themen
* technik talk - da gibt es sogar selbst eine rubrik "laufräder, reifen ect.)

es hat aber auch nichts mit klugs......ei zu tun, nur weil man hier etwas für ordnung ist. wenn man sich hier in den bereich cc-racing einloggt und da etwas stöbern möchte, interessiert nicht - wer hier infos zu einem reifen möchte, welchen man so auf seiner normalen hausstrecke und "gepowderten wäldern" fahren möchte!

das hat halt nun mal nichts mit cc-racing zu tun! für was gibts denn diese kategorien???  

übringens, didgi - das hier hast du selbst geschrieben:

 "Also ich will jetzt kein CC-Racing anfangen" 

warum setzt du es dann in diesen bereich rein??? 

DENK MAL DARÜBER NACH!!!


----------



## mo25 (14. Dezember 2006)

so jetzt beruhigen wir uns alle wieder wegen dem cc racing...
ich nehm das von oben zurück!
wer also cc ma fahren will hat ja genug tipps wegen guten reifen bekommen und wer bloß ma so durchn wald fahren will ebenfalls.


----------



## Der Yeti (14. Dezember 2006)

ich sag nur mountainbike for president, alles klar du bist der king


----------



## mountainbike (14. Dezember 2006)

du bist doch hier der oberprolo!!!

wer lesen kann ist im vorteil!  

dieser beitrag  hat nichts in dieser rubrik zu tun!!!


----------



## race-jo (14. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> dieser beitrag  hat nichts in dieser rubrik zu tun!!!



deiner hat ja was mit dem topic zu tun


allwissender mountainbike ich will dich zum mod, ich werde auch tunwas du sagst.

bei den cc rennen an denen ich am start steh haben im übrigen sehr viele den nn drauf , die ham wohl alle keine ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (14. Dezember 2006)

aber natürlich... es ist echt traurig wer hier alles im forum schreibt: von Dumpfbacke bis volltrottel und jetzt darfst du mal raten in welche kategorie du gehörst und ich hoffe du kannst lesen und was ich hier rein schreibe bestimme immer noch ich und wieso ich ein "prolo" (mit einem l noch lustiger) sein soll leuchtet mir auch net ein, nur weil ich mal gesagt habe was alle anderen auch denken??? loool wie kann man nur so ein opfer wie du sein???? Mein beileid*schnief*


----------



## mountainbike (15. Dezember 2006)

ok - mach was du willst ist mir echt zu doof hier


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Dezember 2006)

ne. also nn in 2.25 ist wirklich zu arg. aber in 2.1 isser -wie schon gesagt- für eine richtige cc-strecke optimal.
son quatsch 1.7er reifen im cc. nach uci ist das schon mal garnicht erlaubt...
ich weiß ja nicht ob ihrs wisst: aber moderne cc-strecken sind extrem technisch. da hast du mit so nem sägeblatt einfach gelitten.
jedem tourer, der mich fragt "was fürn reifen?" sag ich NN 2,25 aufwärts. jedem racer sag ich: vorne NN 2.1 , hinten je nach strecke.

scheiß flamerthread.

daher jetzt die killerphrase: jeder der nicht auf dieser lieste auftaucht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253129 hat hier eh nix zu sagen!


----------



## HB76 (15. Dezember 2006)

Geht beiken, und hört auf zu labern!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Dezember 2006)

geht net. draußen is sehr schwarz und kalt.


----------



## HB76 (15. Dezember 2006)

lampe wirst ja haben und anziehen kannst doch schon alleine, oder?


----------



## blackpearl (16. Dezember 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> son quatsch 1.7er reifen im cc. nach uci ist das schon mal garnicht erlaubt...



Ich weiß nicht wo das mit den 1.7er reifen her ist, aber laut BDR Ordnung ist eine Mindestbreite von 1.5 Zoll vorgeschrieben und in den UCI Regularien habe ich von Reifenbreite überhaupt nichts lesen können. Aber wenn ich falsch liege korregiert mich bitte.
mfg


----------



## race-jo (16. Dezember 2006)

1,5 ist erlaubt.
die irina kalentieva ist bei der Bundesliga in münsingen auch 1,5 gefahren, ich hab das dann auch gemacht und dementsprechend sau schlecht war dann auch mein resultat


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Dezember 2006)

stimmt. hatte irgendwie 1.8 im kopf. hmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (27. Dezember 2006)

HB76 schrieb:


> Geht beiken, und hört auf zu labern!



Beiken schreibt man BIKEN


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. Dezember 2006)

Jonez schrieb:


> Den RR hatte ich nach gut 1000 Km runter!



Ja tut mir leid, aber da stimmt etwas mit dem Reifen oder deinen Fahrstil nicht. 
Mein Hr ist jetzt nach 3900 Km zu 75% abgefahren in denen ich 5 Marathons bestritten hab . In Duisburg bin ich sogar damit um manche Ecke  gedriftet. Also ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie dein rr (im normalen Fahrbetrieb) nach 1000 Km "runter" sein kann.
Mfg Chris


----------



## Jonez (28. Dezember 2006)

Mittlerweile ist mir auch klar,dass ich den noch länger hätte fahren können!

Ich hatte den Reifen das erste Mal und war eigentlich mehr Profil gewohnt!

Der hat bei 1000 Km auf Trails dauernd durchgedreht und ist abgerutscht. Deshalb hab ich ihn runtergenommen und den NN drauf gemacht!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja tut mir leid, aber da stimmt etwas mit dem Reifen oder deinen Fahrstil nicht.
> Mein Hr ist jetzt nach 3900 Km zu 75% abgefahren in denen ich 5 Marathons bestritten hab . In Duisburg bin ich sogar damit um manche Ecke  gedriftet. Also ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie dein rr (im normalen Fahrbetrieb) nach 1000 Km "runter" sein kann.
> Mfg Chris



bin zwar kein CC Racer und lese hier nur interessehalber mit aber ich sags mal so, wenn man mit 200mm Scheiben fährt, vornehmlich aggressiv und nebenbei 90kg wiegt dann kriegt man einen Racing Ralph in 1000km zur Glatze.
Ich zumindest habs geschafft. Zwar nicht mit nem Racing Ralph aber mit diversen anderen Reifen (Larsen TT Excep, Conti Gravity, conti Explorer, Michelin Comp S)

Für nen leichten Fahrer mit gesittetem Fahrstil der nicht andauernd die Bremse auf An/Aus bedient kann ichs mir aber ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen.


----------



## HB76 (28. Dezember 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Beiken schreibt man BIKEN



ein böses vorurteil


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Dezember 2006)

englischlexikon: fahrradfahren= to bike , to ride the bike/ bicycle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. Dezember 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> bin zwar kein CC Racer und lese hier nur interessehalber mit aber ich sags mal so, wenn man mit 200mm Scheiben fährt, vornehmlich aggressiv und nebenbei 90kg wiegt dann kriegt man einen Racing Ralph in 1000km zur Glatze.
> Ich zumindest habs geschafft. Zwar nicht mit nem Racing Ralph aber mit diversen anderen Reifen (Larsen TT Excep, Conti Gravity, conti Explorer, Michelin Comp S)
> 
> Für nen leichten Fahrer mit gesittetem Fahrstil der nicht andauernd die Bremse auf An/Aus bedient kann ichs mir aber ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen.



Hi, möchte hier anmerken das ich auch 89 Kg wiege, und den RR auch auf meinen Freerider mit nur 180 er scheiben Fahre. Und da hält der auch schon 2500 km. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/221145

Das der Gute Ralph leicht im Nassen wegrutscht undbergauf bei Schlamm durchdreht liegt ja in der Natur der Sache.  Es braucht schon eine gewisse eingewöhnungszeit mit den Rennschlappen.


----------



## Kompostman (1. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe viel rumprobiert und bin jetzt wieder bei meinem IRC Mythos gelandet. Der Nic ist auch gut, aber schnell runter. Ich finde den Kevlar Mythos 1a. Super Pannensicher: Einfach ein sorglos Reifen.

Aber btw: eine gute Stimmung habt ihr hier!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Januar 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi, möchte hier anmerken das ich auch 89 Kg wiege, und den RR auch auf meinen Freerider mit nur 180 er scheiben Fahre. Und da hält der auch schon 2500 km.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/221145
> 
> Das der Gute Ralph leicht im Nassen wegrutscht undbergauf bei Schlamm durchdreht liegt ja in der Natur der Sache.  Es braucht schon eine gewisse eingewöhnungszeit mit den Rennschlappen.



sind aber auch 2.4er und keine 2.0er Schlappen bei dir.
auch das sollte sich bemerkbar machen. 

Und stell dir mal vor man fährt 1000km nur auf Straße (was viele mitm MTB machen), dann hast du auch so schnell ne Glatze. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## captain hook (10. Januar 2007)

hat jetzt jemand noch einen wirklich guten vorschlag? 

also meine erfahrungen (170,64kg,hinten starr, vorne starr)

rr 2.1 komisches (subjektiv schlechtes) kurvengefühl, geht bei nässe garnicht, setzt sich extrem schnell zu (an richtig steilen längeren rampen selbst mit nur leicht feuchtem sand kann man fast wahnsinnig werden), rollt wie hölle!

larsson TT 2.0 ex.: rollt verd. laut, verschleisst extrem schnell (also nicht das das profil weg wär... aber von der keilförmigen form die ja irgendwie von den kanten lebt, ist nicht mehr viel übrig und die "keile" sind jetzt mehr oder weniger platt oben) geht genial um die kurve, rollt wenns glatt und grade ist nicht so schnell wie rr

conti supersonic verschleisst wie sonstwas, pannen ohne ende, seltsam um die kurve rollt wie sau! 

was sagt ihr zu der feststellung des diplomanten, dass bei unebenem boden breite reifen mit wenig luft schneller sind als schmale mit viel und dass das gewicht eine eher überbewertete aber in echt untergeordnete rolle spielt? 

guckst du hier: 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/rollwiderstand_wissen,wasschnellmacht.79711.htm

also nach dieser maßgabe: ein breiter reifen mit einer leichten, gut konstruierten karkasse, einem aufbau der in der kurve auch bei wenig luft keinen abrupten wechsel des grips aufweist, einem profil was einem nicht bei den ersten anzeichen von nässe am anstieg zur weisglut bringt und dabei rollt wie sonstwas...


----------



## Peter88 (10. Januar 2007)

HEY,
ÜBER das Thema gibt es schon mehrere  interessante Diskosonnen. Leider finde ich nicht den passenden LINK. 
Hat ihn jemand für den captian und mich(/mir??) ? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Jonez (10. Januar 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> HEY,
> ÜBER das Thema gibt es schon mehrere  interessante *Diskosonnen*



Haben Diskos jetzt auch schon eigene "All-Beleuchtung"?


----------



## Peter88 (10. Januar 2007)

Was soll ich dazu sagen


----------



## captain hook (10. Januar 2007)

mo25 schrieb:


> ach geiles Thema, selten so gelacht...
> wer CC fahren will und sich überlegt nen NN in 2,25 draufzumachen, der hat schonma überhaupt keinen Plan von der Materie!
> Beim CC gehts um ein möglichst geringes Gewicht und da is doch ne Reifenbreite von 1,7 bis 2,10 normal.
> Würde Maxxis oder Michelin empfehlen, wenn unbedingt Schwalbe dann nen RR in 2,1 und den NN nur im äußersten Notfall als Schlammreifen in 2,1!
> ...




bleibt die frage warum die gaaaaaz weit hinten gelandet sind, wenn ihre reifen mit einer srm kurbel gemessen weniger energie verbrauchten als die tollen schmalen... also so einfach scheint das thema nicht zu sein... wenn dazu in der praxis nachgemessene werte ergeben, dass die unterschiedliche energie zum beschleunigen durch das höhere gewicht zu vernachlässigen ist.... also dann...

hat denn keiner von den racern die sich hier rumtreiben sich mal die mühe gemacht mit seiner (doch sicher vorhandenen) srm kurbel in vorbereitung auf einen wichtigen wettkampf mal ein bischen am reifenthema zu feilen??? subjektiv gefühlte geschwindigkeit und und dogmen wie "breite reifen rollen schlecht" bringen doch nichts... 

@peter88
hab schon mehrfach über die suchenfunktion gesucht... aber keine zufriedenstellenden ergebnisse dabei erzielt...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter und jeder Strecke NN 2.1 vorne und RR 2.1 hinten . Meiner Meinung nach brauchts die 2.25 nicht , die schmallen reichen voll aus und ich merke keinen Unterschied beim Rollwiederstand .


----------



## captain hook (15. Januar 2007)

bei jedem wetter und jeder strecke rr am hinterrad... also steigst du an richtig langen steilen rampen ab wenn es regnet und der untergrund nicht grade griffiger asphalt ist? 

hab ich mal versucht... an einer 30 % rampe war bei nieselregen und ein bischen schlammig, sandigen untergrund schneller schluss mit grip als ich gucken konnte...(übersetzung 24 vorne 25 hinten) bei nassen blättern auch eine riesige freude dieses teil am hinterrad zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte mit dem RR am Hinterrad bei keinen Rennen in diesem Jahr Probleme. Klar gibt es Reifen mit mehr Grip, ich kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen , wie du damit eine 30% Rampe schaffst !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonez (15. Januar 2007)

Bin gestern eine nasse Rampe mit 30 % Steigung mit 2,25 NN hoch gefahren!

Allerdings war es Asphalt und kein Matsch oder so...


----------



## captain hook (15. Januar 2007)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem RR am Hinterrad bei keinen Rennen in diesem Jahr Probleme. Klar gibt es Reifen mit mehr Grip, ich kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen , wie du damit eine 30% Rampe schaffst !!!!!!!!




also das ist nicht so schwierig... gewicht auf die sattelspitze, oberkörper runter und immer schön aufpassen dass das vorderrad nicht steigt.... ach so... treten auch noch....  geht schon.... und je nach trainingszustand dann mehr oder weniger oft hintereinander.... 

problem: wenn das hinterrad keine traktion hat, hilft das alles nichts... da raucht die kraft sozusagen in dem boden auf.... eigentlich geht es eine wiese hoch, aber in der mitte ist halt die wiese vom vielen hoch und runter einem erdigen streifen gewichen... der rr setzt sich bei den leistesten anzeichen von feuchtigkeit zu und dann ist ende... bin dem einmal auf nassen laub gegen ein paar jungs gefahren die irc mythos montiert hatten, da wo die locker um die kurve sind, ist mein hinterrad schon nur noch rechts und links geschwommen... hab für so unsichere fahrzustände nicht soviel übrig...


----------



## Kompostman (15. Januar 2007)

Der IRC Mythos ist echt gut. Hab ihn auch noch drauf und jetzt ist er aber durch. Hab mir jetzt auch den NN gekauft.... Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## SBIKERC (17. Januar 2007)

Wenn du einen *BCC Reifen mit viel Profil für Matsch-Rennen *willst bzw. einen ähnlichen reifen wie den Nobby Nic kann ich dir den *Schwalbe Jimmy light* (2,1" 480g pro Reifen) empfehlen. Das Profil fährt sich nur schnell ab aber der Grip und der Pannenschutz ist sehr gut.


----------



## hasi89 (17. Januar 2007)

Ich würde Maxxis Larsen fahren... der ist einfach immer gut und rollt noch schön leicht.


----------



## Kompostman (17. Januar 2007)

So, heute hab ich eine längere Tour durch di HaBes gemacht und bin jetzt vom NN voll überzeugt. In der schmalen Version rennt er zwar einigen tiefen Spurrillen hinterher und im extremen Matsch fehlt es halt auch etwas, aber sonst ist er super und super Spurstabil, Bricht nicht unkontrolliert aus und macht auf nassem und feuchtem Untergrund noch gut Druck. 

Ich kann ihn voll empfehlen! Mal sehen wir er in 2.25 als Schlauchlos-Variante ist. 

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## toschi (17. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> ...Ich kann ihn voll empfehlen! Mal sehen wir er in 2.25 als Schlauchlos-Variante ist...


Da würd ich mal coffee fragen, glaube sie hat ihn nach kurzer Zeit wieder runtergeschmissen .

NN in 2.1 (schlauch) fahre ich auch und bin zufrieden, der 2.4er hat den AlpenX auch überstanden, ein kleiner Schlitz oberflächlich bis auf die Karkasse was aber nicht weiter schlimm war, jetzt lösen sich langsam die Gummimischungen auf. An den Seitenstollen kommt vom wegknicken die untere hellere Mischung zum vorschein, trotzdem habe ich immer noch ein gutes gefühl mit dem Reifen, Profil im Mittelteil ist auch noch 50/70% vorhanden und das nach ca. 2000 km. Das mit der Laufleistung in Kilometern sollte man aber nicht überbewerten dafür sind Untergründe doch arg unterschiedlich.


----------



## captain hook (18. Januar 2007)

hasi89 schrieb:


> Ich würde Maxxis Larsen fahren... der ist einfach immer gut und rollt noch schön leicht.



.... so langsam glaub ich das auch... zumindest wenn es nicht zu matschig-nass ist... offensichtlich muss man für besondere bedingungen halt besonderes material nehmen... und verschleißen tun die "rennreifen" offensichtlich alle rel. schnell. 

so eine srm testsache hät mich mal interssiert, dachte das bei "cc-racing" welche wären, die auf der suche nach der letzten sekunde wären und so einen entscheidenden faktor mal getestet hätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. Januar 2007)

@captain: kenn niemand, der im täglichen training mit srm fährt. höchtens aufm ergometer...
alle richtig guten, die ich kenne, gehn auf performance bzw persönliche vorlieben. letztlich ist eben die performance der entscheidende faktor - wie schon gesagt...


----------



## jones (19. Januar 2007)

...tumal ne srm-kurbel ja kein besonders günstiger spaß ist. sonst hätt ich wahrsch. eine


----------



## Cunelli (19. Januar 2007)

Ich werfe mal die Low-Budget-RR-NN-Kombi Trailbear und Mibro von IRC ins Rennen! Fahr ich zwar noch nicht lange, aber die könnten mir gefallen.


----------



## downgrade (3. Februar 2007)

Welche Erfahrungen hast Du denn gemacht? Genau die Kombi würde mich auch interessieren ...
Der Mibro soll ja ein Racer sein, schnell runter, aber bei dem Preis wär es mir egal 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Cunelli (4. Februar 2007)

Ich komm zwar grad nicht viel zum Fahren, aber bin soweit zufrieden, der Grenzbereich kündigt sich rechtzeitig an beim Mibro. Der geht jedenfalls vorm Trailbear weg. Bei dickem Matsch setzen sie sich aber gerne zu, eine steile Rampe im tiefen Boden bin ich nicht hochgekommen. Die ist aber wirklich richtig steil und langsam. 
Die Kombi kann man auf jeden Fall mal probieren. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich hab noch keine 100 km mit dem Pärchen runter, daher nicht beschweren nachher.


----------



## Kompostman (4. Februar 2007)

Jetzt habe ich mit dem UST NN 2,25 über 400km runter und finde den Reifen echt gut. Wenn es zu matschig wird, macht der Reifen natürlich zu, aber sonst top Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (4. Februar 2007)

ich fahre an meinem renn cc bike immer denn noby nic ,und zwar hinten und vorne.
bim voll zufriden,kann mir kein besserer reifen vorstellen.


----------



## abbath (14. Februar 2007)

Nokian NBX Lite, aber wenn es zu schmierig (nasser Lehm) wird, dann hörts da auch auf.


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Februar 2007)

Es gibt ja fast nichts unterhaltsameres als einen Reifen-Thread.

Wie ist das eigentlich:Wenn ich mit dem ach so verteufelten RR auf dem Hinterrad eine schmierige 30%-Steigung nicht hochkomme, schaffe ich das denn bei gleichen Bedingungen mit einem anderen Reifen? Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Jonez (14. Februar 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich:Wenn ich mit dem ach so verteufelten RR auf dem Hinterrad eine schmierige 30%-Steigung nicht hochkomme, schaffe ich das denn bei gleichen Bedingungen mit einem anderen Reifen? Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?



Ja.

Ein Kumpel und ich haben das mal an einer ~28% (laut Tacho mc1.0) Steigung (allerdings trockene Wiese) versucht. Er RR ich NN. nach der Hälfte der ca 50 m langen Strecke hat sein Reifen nur noch durchgedreht. ich habs geschaft  

Kann man dann zwar nicht pauschal sagen, aber der NN war in dem Fall klar besser!

Edit: Bei der Abfahrt hatt ich aufgrund des Profils einen kürzeren Bremsweg und bessere Kurvenlage.


----------



## racejo (14. Februar 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Es gibt ja fast nichts unterhaltsameres als einen Reifen-Thread.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich:Wenn ich mit dem ach so verteufelten RR auf dem Hinterrad eine schmierige 30%-Steigung nicht hochkomme, schaffe ich das denn bei gleichen Bedingungen mit einem anderen Reifen? Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?




es liegt wirklich ein ganz großer unterschied in sahcen grip zwischen rr und nn. ich bin ein jahr bei allen bedinungen den rr gefahren, sobald es feucht wurde ist mir das hinterrad bei entsprechender steigung durchgedreht. 
ide steigungen komm ich jetzt mit dem nn völig ohne probleme hoch


----------



## Peter88 (14. Februar 2007)

> Edit: Bei der Abfahrt hatt ich aufgrund des Profils einen kürzeren Bremsweg und bessere Kurvenlage.





> Es gibt ja fast nichts unterhaltsameres als einen Reifen-Thread.


Klasse


----------



## captain hook (15. Februar 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Es gibt ja fast nichts unterhaltsameres als einen Reifen-Thread.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich:Wenn ich mit dem ach so verteufelten RR auf dem Hinterrad eine schmierige 30%-Steigung nicht hochkomme, schaffe ich das denn bei gleichen Bedingungen mit einem anderen Reifen? Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?



kurze knappe antwort: ja! maxxis larrson tt ex.!


----------



## realpancho (15. Februar 2007)

Ihr seits alle gut...ich habe diesen Thread gesucht, weil ich mich nicht zwischen Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph entscheiden konnte...ich hatte zumindest einen Favoriten...aber jetzt habt ihr mich total verwirrt...soviele verschiedene Meinungen und Standpunkte  

Ich glaub ich werfe eine Münze.  

Grüße, Pancho


----------



## jan84 (16. Februar 2007)

@Realpancho:
Was zwischen NN und RR imho Blödsinn ist, die Reifen haben einfach andere Einsatzgebiete. bei NN vs RR bist du, als Allwetterfahrer und Allgeländefahrer mit dem NN besser beraten. 

grüße
jan


----------



## realpancho (16. Februar 2007)

Danke Jan...bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mir vorne den NN und hinten den RR drauf machen lasse...diese Kombination findet man ja auch beim Cube AMS Pro ... beim Steppenwolf Tundra FS habe ich eben nur die Auswahl zwischen RR und NN.

Grüße, Pancho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (17. Februar 2007)

ich habe mir mitte der Woche vorn einen Larsen TT ecep. und hinten einen Crossmark ecep. aufgezogen.
Die Kombi ist für Asphalt, festen Waldboden und Schotter mega geil  . Nur Schlamm mag der Crossmark überhaupt nicht durch den Mittelsteg und der Larsen durch sein enges Profil.
Meine Empfehlung wäre also Larsen vorne und hinten oder eben den Crossmark hinten für schönwetterfahrer


----------



## kawa (15. März 2007)

.....jo,na dann mal noch was zum Nachdenken!!!!!und probieren 


von Hutchinson : Python NG Air Light   2.0  485gr.
                        Piranhia Tire            2.0  450gr.

von Ritchey :    WCS Z-Max EVO Dual comp 2.1 455gr.
                      WCS Z-Min                       2.2 445gr. HR.trocken!!!!

Von Kenda :      Kozmik Lite 2                    2.0 460gr.

dann gibts noch WTB, Maxxis, Panaracer,Tufo  und halt die üblichen Verdächtigen von Schwalbe,Conti und Michelin.

übrigens von Michelin ist auch noch ein interessanter Reifen fürs Vorderrad
eine Alternative,mit richtig GRIP!!!der neue Mountain DRY in 2.15 (590gr.) ist zwar genau wie der A.T dry(550gr.) etwas schwer, soll aber im Trockenen losen Untergrund richtig gut gehen, sobald ich das Teil in die Finger kriege(woher nur?) wird das mein Testreifen für  die groben Pisten 

Mal was anderes:

Hier gibts doch bestimmt einige Leute die  etwas mehr Zeit.... haben.
Wirklich keiner in der Lage,mal eine Übersicht der gängisten XC Reifen,
die renntauglich sind hier reinzustellen,sagen wir mal alles zwischen 400gr. und max. 600gr. / mit Miniatur-Abb. des Profils........
das wäre doch mal richtig was Handfestes   statt  "Tausendmal zu lesen XY ist gut und vom anderen der gleiche  XY ist schlecht"


----------



## schlumpfine (15. März 2007)

kawa schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Hier gibts doch bestimmt einige Leute die  etwas mehr Zeit.... haben.
> Wirklich keiner in der Lage,mal eine Übersicht der gängisten XC Reifen,
> ...



also macht hier jeder seiner fab10-list der XC-Reifen, die er als renntauglich erachtet?  und alle widersprechen sich?


----------



## kawa (15. März 2007)

....ja genau so........ 


nein ich meine es allgemein.....ungefähr so wie hier:

http://www.speedgoat.com/catalog.asp?cat=320

eben nur für XC ........und renntauglich 

NN, RR , xcr Dry  profil kennt  ja jeder   aber dann hörts ja schon
bei den meisten auf oder?


----------



## randi (24. März 2007)

Der gute alte Conti Explorer Supersonic, mit Latexmilch. Hat doch ein neutrales Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. März 2007)

von Herbst bis Frühjahr den MAXXIS ADvantage 2.1 und für die trockenere Jahreszeit den MAXXIS Larsen TT 2.0 unn ferdich


----------



## schlumpfine (25. März 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> MAXXIS Larsen TT 2.0



der lutscht sich viel zu schnell ab...

nobby nic, besser is das


----------



## Stiffler2409 (25. März 2007)

Der wichtigste Punkt bezüglich des Grips bei NN ist vor allem der Luftdruck.Wenn der zu hoch ist, dann hilft der schönste NN nichts...War heute in ziemlich matschigen Terrain unterwegs und hatte mich gewundet warum der Grip nicht mehr so gut ist bis mir einfiel, dass ich noch von der letzten Fahrt(viel auf d.Straße)einen ziemlich hoher Luftdruck drauf hatte.Ein wenig davon abgelassen und schon lief es wieder besser....
MfG


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. März 2007)

schlumpfine schrieb:


> der lutscht sich viel zu schnell ab...
> 
> nobby nic, besser is das



findest du? Ich bin den Exception Series hinten gute 3000km gefahren und er hat immer noch 1,5mm Profil. Ist also noch nicht ganz blank. Das alles überwiegend Schotter von grob bis Sandboden.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (26. März 2007)

im direkten vergleich hält mein Larsen exept. bisher länger als der Nobby Nic   ich fahr erst mal nichts anderes mehr.
Zumal ich mit den Gewichtsangaben von Schwalben nur negative ERfahrungen gemacht habe!
SV 14 Latex kam mit 160gr aus dem Karton statt der beworbenen 130gr. Die XX Light wiegen 115gr statt 95 gr. und auch die Reifen haben eine hohe Streuung, bei Maxxis hatte ich die Probleme nicht ( oder bisher glück)


----------



## mikeonbike (26. März 2007)

hasi89 schrieb:


> Ich würde Maxxis Larsen fahren... der ist einfach immer gut und rollt noch schön leicht.



aber jetzt entschuldige, im matsch wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen... und das behaupte ich, wo das mein schlechtwetterreifen ist und ich sonst normalerweise in jeder art von gelände mit rr, fast fred oder twister unterwegs bin... durch das enge profil setzt sich der reifen ziemlich schnell zu... darüber brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren. der nn ist für mich im übrigen ein traktorreifen...


----------



## Freeriderin (26. März 2007)

Ich find den Racing Ralph super, hab den das ganze Jahr drauf, also fahr den auch bei Schnee und Matsch. Bei Matsch hat er den Vorteil das er sich net so zusetzt. Achso Breite 2,4


----------



## racejo (26. März 2007)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Ich find den Racing Ralph super, hab den das ganze Jahr drauf, also fahr den auch bei Schnee und Matsch. Bei Matsch hat er den Vorteil das er sich net so zusetzt. Achso Breite 2,4



mein rennradfreifen setzt bei matsch auch nicht zu. top reifen


----------



## tune (27. März 2007)

Da wir grade beim NN sind, kann mir einer sagen ob man den in der 2,25" Version problemlos mit den C4 Latexschläuchen fahren kann?

Laut Hersteller sind die SChläuche bis 57mm freigegeben und Schwalbe gibt als mm-Maß auch 57mm an. Ist das Grenzwertig?
Ich bin bisher nur 2.0-2.1" Reifen gefahren und hatte des Problem noch nie.

Danke, Grüße Michi


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. März 2007)

nn 2.25 mit c4 geht problemlos, bin den 2.4er rr mit c4 gefahren.
würde den nic aber hinten auf keinen fall montieren (rollt gefühlt nicht so gut, sehr laut und auf harten böden trocken und nass na katastrophe (verglichen mit dem xcr dry!), dann schon eher nen rr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (28. März 2007)

> ...CC Reifen war das Thema, nicht Tourenwalzen!



Aloha,

ohne das ich jeden Post gelesen hab, geht es aber wieder einmal ganz nebenbei um das alte Thema: Trennscheiben vs. Ballonreifen  
Man muss da ein bissel offen sein, und muss die Fakten kennen. Nur Trennscheiben war gestern


----------



## müsing (26. September 2007)

ich muss das alte teil hier noch mal auspacken. 

bin unsicher, ob ich einen 2.1er NN oder 2.25er nehmen soll. habe das problem, dass ich einen 2.1er Conti Explorer gerade so hinten durch die offene v-brake bekomme. 

denke, einen 2.25er reifen werde ich dann gar nicht mehr dadurch bekommen, ohne luft aus dem reifen zu lassen. 

hat jemand einen tipp?


----------



## _stalker_ (26. September 2007)

leicht schräg ansetzen und durchdrücken...seitenstollen sind flexibel


----------



## müsing (26. September 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> leicht schräg ansetzen und durchdrücken...seitenstollen sind flexibel



was heißt das? 2.1 oder 2.25?


----------



## Yossarian (26. September 2007)

Also ich schwör ja auf meine neuen Formwandler-Reifen. Luftdruck, Breite, Härte, Karkassenaufbau und Profil sind vom Lenker aus umschaltbar. Außerdem hat er ausfahrbare Spikes und wiegt 87 Gramm.


----------



## müsing (26. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Also ich schwör ja auf meine neuen Formwandler-Reifen. Luftdruck, Breite, Härte, Karkassenaufbau und Profil sind vom Lenker aus umschaltbar. Außerdem hat er ausfahrbare Spikes und wiegt 87 Gramm.



du Schaf!


----------



## _stalker_ (26. September 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> was heißt das? 2.1 oder 2.25?



nimm 2.25 das passt schon. wenn du nicht grad mit 3,5bar rumfährst sollte sich der reifen an den bremsbelägen vorbeidrücken lassen.


----------



## mikeonbike (27. September 2007)

schlumpfine schrieb:


> der lutscht sich viel zu schnell ab...
> 
> nobby nic, besser is das



eigene erfahrung??? möchte bezweifeln, dass der nn in sachen haltbarkeit nur ansatzweise mithalten kann...


----------



## müsing (27. September 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> nimm 2.25 das passt schon. wenn du nicht grad mit 3,5bar rumfährst sollte sich der reifen an den bremsbelägen vorbeidrücken lassen.



danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## 54mm (15. November 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> Leute...CC Reifen war das Thema, nicht Tourenwalzen!
> 
> Vergiss Reifen wie Big Jim, Fat Albert oder gar High Roller! Wenn du mehr runter als rauf fährst sind solche Typen sicher klasse aber für CC schlicht ungeeignet.
> 
> Nobby Nic ist ein klasse Reifen und in 2.25 auch für härtere Bedingungen geeignet.



wieso? der HR wiegt in 2.1 schlappe 490g  So schlecht kann der doch garnet rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. November 2008)

Moin!
Wie wärs denn mit nem schweren breiten, der viel Grip hat?
Nokian Gazza All Mountain


----------

